# Affordable calibration system?



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm looking for an affordable system to help calibrate my projector and my television. This system would need to come with everything I need to calibrate minus a PC.

I would say $300 is the max I would spend. 


Thanks,


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Here you go, SpectraCal :T


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I was under the impression this unit would not work with projectors? Monitors only?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep you need the non CalPC version of the software.

Here's a link for their cheapest package right now.


----------



## Ericglo (Apr 11, 2009)

You might want to look at the rental kits that Spectracal has.


----------



## dwkdnvr (Aug 6, 2010)

Bumping this to see whether the CalMan/i1 Display2 is still the recommended entry-level package for PJ calibration. I have a Mits HC4000 firing at a BW painted screen so it should be pretty close after basic brightness/contrast, but going through a cal sounds fun/interesting/beneficial enough that I'm interested in giving it a try. I'm not sure $400 for the 'pro' version fits in the budget, though.


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

i1 Display 2's are pretty much gone. They haven't been made in over a year, so best you can hope for is new old stock. If you follow the i1 Display 2 much, then you'll know those meters start to drift after a year or so.

Currently that leaves the spyder 4 and our spyder 4 based C1 ( a spyder 4 with offset tables). Above that is the i1 Display Pro (3) that is a much much better meter than either the spyder 4 or the i1 d2.


----------



## dwkdnvr (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the quick feedback. I'll have to do some thinking on this. Having gotten used to the $200-ish level, the jump to $400-ish is enough to give me pause, at least until I convince myself that it's needed.
I'd dismissed the rental idea since my time is rather unpredictable and as a 'tweaker' to some degree, having the unit on hand for experimenting with seemed a more interesting option. Maybe I need to reconsider that.


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

Well if you already have CalMAN, you can just by an i1 Display Pro from anywhere and use it.


----------

